# Kabelfernsehen

## flammenflitzer

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich tvtime für Kabelfernsehen konfigurieren muß?

----------

## dot

Hi,

das hab ich bei mir auch gemacht, war ganz einfach. Du musst allerdings in der Config

irgendwo auf PAL umstellen. Da ich jetzt, aus welchem Grund auch immer, nicht auf meinen

pirvaten Rechner komme, kann ich dir erst heute Abend meine Configs posten.

Grüße

Flo

----------

## dot

Hallo,

habs jetzt geschaft:

~/.tvtime/tvtime.xml

 *Quote:*   

> <?xml version="1.0"?>
> 
> <!DOCTYPE tvtime PUBLIC "-//tvtime//DTD tvtime 1.0//EN" "http://tvtime.sourceforge.net/DTD/tvtime1.dtd">
> 
> <tvtime xmlns="http://tvtime.sourceforge.net/DTD/">
> ...

 

~/.tvtime/stationlist.xml

 *Quote:*   

> <?xml version="1.0"?>
> 
> <!DOCTYPE stationlist PUBLIC "-//tvtime//DTD stationlist 1.0//EN" "http://tvtime.sourceforge.net/DTD/stationlist1.dtd">
> 
> <stationlist xmlns="http://tvtime.sourceforge.net/DTD/">
> ...

 

Da ich hier in BaWü bin, kann es sein, das die Frequenzen nicht passen,

Wenn die nicht passen, kannst du folgendes Programm aufrufen:

tvtime-scanner

Grüße

Flo

----------

## RealGeizt

also ich musste da gar nix einstellen  :Smile: 

----------

## flammenflitzer

letztes Jahr, vor der Einführung des digitalen Fernsehempfangs habe ich auf meinem alten Rechner mit normaler Antenne auch gleich Empfang gehabt. Jetzt habe ich Kabelfernsehen und TVtime zeigt immer an "kein Signal". Unter Windows habe ich die Wahl zwichen "normalem" und Kabelfernsehen. Ich werde dann gleich mal die confi ausprobieren.

----------

## RealGeizt

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> letztes Jahr, vor der Einführung des digitalen Fernsehempfangs habe ich auf meinem alten Rechner mit normaler Antenne auch gleich Empfang gehabt. Jetzt habe ich Kabelfernsehen und TVtime zeigt immer an "kein Signal". Unter Windows habe ich die Wahl zwichen "normalem" und Kabelfernsehen. Ich werde dann gleich mal die confi ausprobieren.

 

das hat eher wohl was mit den modulen zu tun denke ich...schau mal ob alles ordnungsgemäß geladen ist.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Kein Bild No Signal. Ich kann nicht mal den Radioempfang überprüfen, da der alsatreiber einen Bug hat.

----------

## Linuxpeter

Hier mal meine ~/.tvtime/tvtime.xml - benutze tvtime mit Kabel Deutschland:

```
<?xml version="1.0"?>

<!DOCTYPE tvtime PUBLIC "-//tvtime//DTD tvtime 1.0//EN" "http://tvtime.sourceforge.net/DTD/tvtime1.dtd">

<tvtime xmlns="http://tvtime.sourceforge.net/DTD/">

  <option name="DefaultBrightness" value="52"/>

  <option name="DefaultContrast" value="43"/>

  <option name="DefaultSaturation" value="50"/>

  <option name="DefaultHue" value="40"/>

  <option name="Norm" value="PAL"/>

  <option name="PrevChannel" value="4"/>

  <option name="Channel" value="5"/>

  <option name="FramerateMode" value="0"/>

  <option name="OverScan" value="3,0"/>

  <option name="CheckForSignal" value="1"/>

  <option name="AudioBoost" value="-1"/>

  <option name="AlwaysOnTop" value="1"/>

  <option name="QuietScreenshots" value="0"/>

  <option name="UnmuteVolume" value="23644"/>

  <option name="Muted" value="0"/>

  <option name="V4LInput" value="0"/>

  <option name="AudioMode" value="stereo"/>

  <option name="PalDKMode" value="0"/>

  <option name="ApplyLumaCorrection" value="1"/>

  <option name="Frequencies" value="europe"/>

  <option name="DeinterlaceMethod" value="AdaptiveAdvanced"/>

  <option name="FullScreen" value="0"/><option name="WideScreen" value="0"/>

</tvtime>
```

----------

## flammenflitzer

Module                  Size  Used by

bttv                  170704  0 

i2c_algo_bit            9160  1 bttv

btcx_risc               4872  1 bttv

ipt_TOS                 2944  12 

ipt_MASQUERADE          3840  1 

ipt_REDIRECT            2560  2 

ipt_REJECT              6528  4 

ipt_pkttype             2304  4 

ipt_LOG                 7168  14 

ipt_state               2432  17 

ipt_multiport           2560  23 

ipt_conntrack           2944  3 

iptable_mangle          3200  1 

ip_nat_irc              4816  0 

ip_nat_tftp             4240  0 

ip_nat_ftp              5584  0 

iptable_nat            26108  6 ipt_MASQUERADE,ipt_REDIRECT,ip_nat_irc,ip_nat_tf

tp,ip_nat_ftp

ip_conntrack_irc       71984  1 ip_nat_irc

ip_conntrack_tftp       4400  0 

ip_conntrack_ftp       72560  1 ip_nat_ftp

ip_conntrack           44856  10 ipt_MASQUERADE,ipt_state,ipt_conntrack,ip_nat_i

rc,ip_nat_tftp,ip_nat_ftp,iptable_nat,ip_conntrack_irc,ip_conntrack_tftp,ip_conn

track_ftp

iptable_filter          4032  1 

ip_tables              17536  12 ipt_TOS,ipt_MASQUERADE,ipt_REDIRECT,ipt_REJECT,

ipt_pkttype,ipt_LOG,ipt_state,ipt_multiport,ipt_conntrack,iptable_mangle,iptable

_nat,iptable_filter

parport_pc             28168  1 

psmouse                20748  0 

pcspkr                  4192  0 

i2c_viapro              7756  0 

tuner                  22628  0 

saa7134               105800  0 

video_buf              19780  2 bttv,saa7134

i2c_core               20160  5 bttv,i2c_algo_bit,i2c_viapro,tuner,saa7134

ir_common               5060  1 saa7134

tulip                  49568  0 

nls_iso8859_1           5632  3 

ntfs                  156576  3 

nvidia               4051452  12

m.E. sind die richtigen Module geladen. ( EASYLITE TV Tuner Card - PCI -mit Philips 7134 Chipset)

Auch die Konfiguration von Linuxpeter hat nicht geholfen. Besonders frustrierend ist das Soundproblem. Ich kann ggf. nicht mal feststellen, ob Ton da ist und nur das Bild fehlt. Wobei ich im Moment noch davon ausgehe, daß ich keinen Sender empfange.

 Vielleicht muß ich noch daß dev hinbiegen, weil ich udev benutze?

----------

## flammenflitzer

Die Karte ist nicht bei den vom Kernel  unterstützten Karten gelistet. Kennt jemand eine baugleiche eines anderen Hersteller, die unterstützt wird?

----------

## flammenflitzer

Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen. Mir fehlen in meiner .tvtime Stationslist noch die folgenden Sender /Frequenzen (Kabeltv)

WDR

arte

XXP

n-tv

NBC

CNN

MTV

VIVI

VIVA2

terranova

EuroSport

MfG

----------

## Squiddle

tvtime-scanner wurde doch schon genannt.

dann haste du ALLE empfangbaren Stationen, jetzt nur noch benennen...

----------

## flammenflitzer

tvtime scanner hat weniger Stationen gefunden als kdetv. (Seltsam, da ich kdetv in kde3.3 gar nicht zum Funktionieren bekommen habe:). Allerdings ließ sich dort aus der config nur die Frequenz in Mhz und nicht SE22 E9 S10 herauslesen, weil ich die Einstellungen schon mal editiert hatte. . Habe jetzt einen neuen User eingerichtet, dort kdetv gestartet und nach dem ersten Scan die Kennung der fehlenden Sender notiert. Die trage ich jetzt in die config von xawtv und tvtime ein. Allerdings fehlen mir immer noch arte und die Musiksender. Die liegen vielleicht in einem Bereich der nicht gescannt wird. Aber ich denke, wenn man die Freuquenz eingibt, sollte das auch funktionieren. Muß mal sehen, ob man den zu scannenden Frequenzbereich erweitern kann.

----------

